# IPGear



## -Q- (Sep 7, 2012)

Is there a better source then IPGear.  I don't think so!


----------



## BurgerKing13 (Sep 7, 2012)

OMG I Sooo agree !!
The best !
honest, reliable, fast, great products !
Love them !
ipgear is the domestic version of iphere in bejing Correct ?


----------



## CK LABS (Nov 2, 2012)

Well it's def working for you Q!!!!


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

I think they are gone


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 11, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I think they are gone


I think you enjoy bumping some crazy old threads regularly lol


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I think you enjoy bumping some crazy old threads regularly lol



Lol... didn't even realize how old this was. I have the shuffle feature on so I don't really kno about the date


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm about topics not dates


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 12, 2018)

dont worry if i write rhymes i write checks


----------



## CowboyFromHell (Jun 27, 2018)

They use to be legit in the good old days


----------



## gfisback (Jul 10, 2018)

IP was the best hands down


----------



## Jin (Jul 10, 2018)

gfisback said:


> IP was the best hands down



Considering That's your first post and you joined nearly five years ago, I believe you. They must've been the best.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 10, 2018)

Yaya is proof that age is just a number...


----------



## Intense (Jul 11, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I think they are gone




From here maybe. I wasn’t around when they were if they were. 

But they’re definitely still around and supposedly putting out good product. A recent batch was actually lab tested. 

I haven’t used them in a couple years though but from reading others reviews everyone seems to be satisfied.


----------



## LEE GASPARI (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm placing an order with IPGEAR as we speak. Are they G2G now. Please advise, I just lost a good sum of money recently. Cannot afford to go through that again. PM me if need to. I will give more info with PM.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 29, 2019)

LEE GASPARI said:


> I'm placing an order with IPGEAR as we speak. Are they G2G now. Please advise, I just lost a good sum of money recently. Cannot afford to go through that again. PM me if need to. I will give more info with PM.


Outstanding, post up mid cycle bloodwork for everyone to see.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 29, 2019)

LEE GASPARI said:


> I'm placing an order with IPGEAR as we speak. Are they G2G now. Please advise, I just lost a good sum of money recently. Cannot afford to go through that again. PM me if need to. I will give more info with PM.



Great to hear


----------



## Seeker (Oct 29, 2019)

You queers have no idea what the good old days were. Good old days were when we didn't need underground sources.


----------



## Trump (Oct 29, 2019)

or mobility scooters 



Seeker said:


> You queers have no idea what the good old days were. Good old days were when we didn't need underground sources.


----------



## TheSpectre (Nov 1, 2019)

I remember ordering from the original IP over twenty years ago. He used to sell "bug killer powder" cans stuffed with 5000 crushed up 10mg blue Valium's or 3000 crushed up Cetabon 2mg Winstrol. Both were $325 shipped!

IPGear was his main domestic guy and is still around. Great gear. Oral prices are outstanding, oils are a bit high IMO.


----------



## TheSpectre (Nov 1, 2019)

BTW, they advertise on AnaSci.org


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Holy sh*t.. IP is still at it? Anyone remember his 50ml jugs?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 12, 2020)

corvettels3 said:


> Holy sh*t.. IP is still at it? Anyone remember his 50ml jugs?



IP died 10 years ago. Some asshats still use the name though.


----------



## I'mThatFitGuy (Jan 12, 2020)

I remember getting stuff from IP in China for a few years back in the mid 2000's. So crazy, looking back. WU a few hundred $$ to China and pray that I get a package back instead of a customs letter! But, I lucked out and they always delivered Lol I just threw away an empty box of their "Sus-a-ton" test blend a few weeks back. I'd had it in my supply box all these years!


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Jan 15, 2020)

TheSpectre said:


> I remember ordering from the original IP over twenty years ago. He used to sell "bug killer powder" cans stuffed with 5000 crushed up 10mg blue Valium's or 3000 crushed up Cetabon 2mg Winstrol. Both were $325 shipped!
> 
> IPGear was his main domestic guy and is still around. Great gear. Oral prices are outstanding, oils are a bit high IMO.


The original IP was the best. I also ordered from his main domestic supplier in the late 90's, if my recollection serves me right, it was TSK (TheSouthernKiller).


----------



## mugzy (Apr 27, 2020)

big_wolf_Gang said:


> The original IP was the best. I also ordered from his main domestic supplier in the late 90's, if my recollection serves me right, it was TSK (TheSouthernKiller).



IP had the early UG orals that you had to chew. He associated with some shady character however usually had a decent product.


----------

